# Help identify speakers please!



## johnglowa (Feb 1, 2009)

Ummm, I maybe just really messed up bigtime... or got a great deal... :huh: I bought these speakers off of ebay (havn't paid yet) for $225 with shipping. Ebay item number 300369137314. Very large images , and more of them, can be found there. I tried finding out about them quickly and came up with nothing. Spent the afternoon scouring the internet and only came up with some similarly named "white van" speakers sold as Dynamic Audio 1901's or something like that. From what I have read (can't find a single picture of one anywhere) these were very, very cheap with vinyl sides and such. These ebay photos appear to be a figured veneer to me??? And, the knock-offs had no mention of where they were made, etc. These clearly do. Also, why would people fake Bipolars to sell out of vans? I just can't explain it... *ANY, ANY* help at all would be very greatly appreciated! Please let me know what you are thinking even if you're not sure.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

johnglowa said:


> Ummm, I maybe just really messed up bigtime... or got a great deal... :huh: I bought these speakers off of ebay (havn't paid yet) for $225 with shipping. Ebay item number 300369137314. Very large images , and more of them, can be found there. I tried finding out about them quickly and came up with nothing. Spent the afternoon scouring the internet and only came up with some similarly named "white van" speakers sold as Dynamic Audio 1901's or something like that. From what I have read (can't find a single picture of one anywhere) these were very, very cheap with vinyl sides and such. These ebay photos appear to be a figured veneer to me??? And, the knock-offs had no mention of where they were made, etc. These clearly do. Also, why would people fake Bipolars to sell out of vans? I just can't explain it... *ANY, ANY* help at all would be very greatly appreciated!


I've never heard of the brand in my life and they don't google either. I'd be concerned.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I hate to say it, but they appear like they might be a bit dodgy. Just doing a Google Search did not yield anything very promising. I hope I am wrong, but their weight of 7.5 pounds is really light for a quality Speaker.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mobeious (Jun 6, 2009)

U got had my friend.... there is alot of people that sell this brand out of vans , saying its overstock or the company went out of buisness .. selling towers that have said to sale for 3k for like $250 .. they even carry around a MSRP paper and what not.. its a scam ... i would take the bad mark on ur account and not pay


----------



## johnglowa (Feb 1, 2009)

I was really hoping they were a very small UK company similar to say our (from Maine) Maine Entertainment speakers using the CAMM drivers also from Maine. I bet a GREAT deal of you havn't seen or heard of them because they are so small.
-still hoping!


----------



## johnglowa (Feb 1, 2009)

Unless I hear for sure... I'll take the account hit on ebay. It's just hard to believe that someone would fake these of all things!


----------



## mobeious (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?q=scammer+selling+home+audio+out+of+white+van


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
They are a scam. The problem is they are actual speakers and will be shipped. It is just they use ultra low quality drivers and cabinet construction as evidenced by their weight. What is worse is that some of these "White Van" Speakers can damage your components. Specifically, amplifiers and receivers.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

If you have not paid for them yet then cancel the transaction via the normal procedure laid out by ebay and with your concerns and reasons, then they may also look into the seller and realize that he is scamming people if these are in fact dodgy speakers...


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

It definitely looks like you've been had, as everyone has pointed out. As some have pointed out, they are actual speakers, but they are just low quality.

My brother actually got a pair of tower speakers from a 'white-van special' and while they are not very good quality, they do output sound and do so (semi-)decently. You never know, they may just work 'okay'. But, I definitely would try to cancel the transaction like John suggested.


----------

